# Looking for good rolling birds



## windycityflyers (Apr 26, 2010)

made the switch to rollers have my lofts built just need some birds.Looking for a small kit of 6-12 good birds point me in the right direction.
thanks 
mike


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

I sent u a message.


----------

